# British short hair kitten eye colour



## Harvey BSH (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi I'm new and first time owning a Pedigree British short hair Blue he is 7 months and 23 days old name Harvey All papers gccfi registered, he had his first show last week was a double midlands and gccfi and up against 4 other kittens in is class and we said if he won anything we be Happy, keeping an eye the board seeing Harvey winning 1st in his class but the other judge from gccfi side give him 2nd still very happy we said we talk to the gccfi judge after NOW I'm getting to my point , the the reason she awarded second place was because harvy had a green ring colour around the side of his pupils she said it should be all amber copper and she is a BSH Breeder and that is why she market him heavier. Will he grow out of this as she could not advise on day


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't know the answer but just had to say he is luscious and congratulations


----------



## Sineadskye97 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, your cat is gorgeous! slightly unrelated but i was wondering if you'd be able to help, I'm currently studying for a degree in animal management and i am currently looking into pet and show cats as part of this. i need 200 people who own cats (both pet and show) to complete a questionnaire. would you be able to help? its completely anonymous and is super quick! Thank you Sinead


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

@Harvey BSH congratulations on your ribbons! I would go back to the breeder to answer your question, or look at joining a BSH group on Facebook as they are chock full of breeders who can help.

@Sineadskye97 lots of us on here show but this section gets very little traffic. You might be better posting in Cat Chat.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Since the judge who is a BSH breeder can't tell you neither can any of us. Sorry!

His breeder might have more of an idea as they should know in general how long it takes for eye colour to stabilise in her cats.


----------



## Harvey BSH (Feb 17, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Since the judge who is a BSH breeder can't tell you neither can any of us. Sorry!
> 
> His breeder might have more of an idea as they should know in general how long it takes for eye colour to stabilise in her cats.


Thanks.. and for the Bsh judge on the day it's not how she did not know BUT would not tell us but thanks for your in put .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Harvey BSH said:


> Thanks.. and for the Bsh judge on the day it's not how she did not know BUT would not tell us but thanks for your in put .


She couldn't tell you because she has no way of knowing.


----------



## Powder69 (2 mo ago)

Hi! so I bought a cute Kitten and his dad was a British short hair and his mom was a Scottish fold. His color was grey and his 4 months old now. My friend told me that he had a resemblance with his dad but since his dad was a british short hair, I wonder why my kitten has a long hair right now? Can someone please help me?

https://www.petforums.co.uk/profile-posts/value-to-follow


----------

